# Battery 10%, why not 1%



## thescreensavers (Jun 8, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=952162

I been using this app for a while, and every time I see someone post a 10% battery theme, I just say to my self why not 1%?

It works great with the Droid X, so I am wondering.


----------



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

So according to Andrew Xie (@bigxie on twitter)
"The file in question is libandroid_servers.so, it is looking at a battery value that reports 10% when clearly the other reports 1% -- stupid"

So it might be possible, but its gonna take some serious reworking of the code.


----------



## Snipples007 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah, I think Fab asked JRummy if he'd give it a shot.

Sent from my Apex Infused Droid X.


----------



## xjacobx (Jun 6, 2011)

Snipples007 said:


> Yeah, I think Fab asked JRummy if he'd give it a shot.
> 
> Sent from my Apex Infused Droid X.


I do think p3droid is working on this as well, not positive tho

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Moto blocked it, that's why. Don't act surprised either, again, it's moto. Any app/widget/package of any kind on 10% incremented devices just shows a prediction. Using algorithms, the dev made the product calculate around the % the batt is at. It doesn't actually get the 1% increment, because it's not possible. But, there are devs working on a fix, but I doubt they will solve it. The hope of 1% increments on a dx is in the hands of @cvpcs. He knows that 1% works in sholes, and so cm4dx will support 1% increments.
#mysterysolved









via Tapatalk


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Yea anxiously awaiting the new bionic announcement to see if it will be unlocked my intuition says NOPE


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

I never understood why Moto would do 10% battery increments. It just seems stupid on a device like this. Oh well.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Vocali05 said:


> Yea anxiously awaiting the new bionic announcement to see if it will be unlocked my intuition says NOPE


If moto unlocks the bionic, it could quite possibly be one of the greatest devices in android histpry, no joke. Other than bootloader, the only other 2 variables of it's success are battery life and batt. Temp. Its been delayed for awhile because it gets hot easily and I can only imagine that hurt the batt. Life. But hopefully they fix it, unlock it, and give it 0.00001% batt. increments lol

via Tapatalk


----------



## jthompson122183 (Jun 12, 2011)

Not an estimate, directly reported by the system
type the following into your Terminal Emulator:

cat /sys/class/power_supply/battery/charge_counter

Here is some links i have found on this subject....im the one who gave Fab i.e Andrew Xie i.e @Bigxie
the information and the idea....looks like we will be waiting till moto releases their source,for this to work.

http://t.co/zzptqqy 
http://t.co/wj4keAB 
http://t.co/H7CK8Ak 
http://t.co/z6gdlOs 
http://t.co/5Vbx5rs
new link:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=916629

here is the source to merge
https://github.com/Quarx2k/android_...ni/com_android_server_BatteryService.cpp#L301

and you wont be able to use aosp source cuz moto changed it


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

Look in the market for "circle battery widget" displays 1% idk how accurate it is but its pretty simple

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

@jthompson
Exactly, moto blocked it. And bigxie said it don't work, or at least he gave up (via twitter)

via Tapatalk


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> Look in the market for "circle battery widget" displays 1% idk how accurate it is but its pretty simple
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I just explained how that only takes an estimate







look at earlier posts before you post

via Tapatalk


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Myself, Drod and Slahyer worked on this awhile back .. and were never able to make it reality. There was just to much re-coding that would have needed to be done..


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> I just explained how that only takes an estimate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I emailed the dev who created the app. He said that it is pulling the battery level from the system, and his app does not use estimates.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

ejgilkey said:


> I emailed the dev who created the app. He said that it is pulling the battery level from the system, and his app does not use estimates.


I find that unlikely. Highly. Unlikely.

via Tapatalk


----------



## jthompson122183 (Jun 12, 2011)

type the following into your Terminal Emulator:

cat /sys/class/power_supply/battery/charge_counter

This is what the app or widget looks at to get 1% increments! Its not a esitmate its accurate!


----------



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

jthompson122183 said:


> type the following into your Terminal Emulator:
> 
> cat /sys/class/power_supply/battery/charge_counter
> 
> This is what the app or widget looks at to get 1% increments! Its not a esitmate its accurate!


This does work...You would think someone would be able to write some code to take this number and assign it to a battery icon but I'm sure it's a lot more complex than that since it hasn't been done yet.


----------



## wavedashdoc (Jun 10, 2011)

I just installed the circle battery widget, and yes it is giving accurate battery stats in 1% increments. Someone should really port this so we can use it in the status bar.


----------



## RMcCall (Jun 9, 2011)

wavedashdoc said:


> I just installed the circle battery widget, and yes it is giving accurate battery stats in 1% increments. Someone should really port this so we can use it in the status bar.


ditto


----------



## RobStemen (Jun 13, 2011)

CVPCS, the same guy working on CM4DX had a pretty awesome and informative post about this on his website (link: http://kan.gd/qdp) While it's for D1, I think it still applies, at least a little. From what I gathered, it might be plausible, albeit difficult.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> I find that unlikely. Highly. Unlikely.
> 
> via Tapatalk


because you didnt make it? either way even if it "estimates" better than trying to guess on a status bar with stock battery icons with no % showing about what you have, it estimates better than you can


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> I just explained how that only takes an estimate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also since you're so concerned over my post read it. it says idk how accurate it is


----------



## wavedashdoc (Jun 10, 2011)

I tweeted to P3 earlier today, and I can confirm that he is working on, as he said "...something just as unique" so stay tuned 8)


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

I gave it a whirl and did the Terminal code and they match.


----------



## jthompson122183 (Jun 12, 2011)

Well since we have cm7 now, how about giving this a go? anybody?


----------



## jthompson122183 (Jun 12, 2011)

new link for info:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=916629


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

in the coming updates to cm4dx we will see 1%
it's being worked on by cvpcs


----------

